# Food stuck in cheek?



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Has anyone had this happen before? 

I'm in the process of switching Olive to Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Light, but am mixing it with the mix that the breeder gave me (which is a ridiculous mix of six Purina and Fancy Feast cat foods). 

Anyway, after playing and cuddling with hedgie I plopped her back into her cage so we could eat dinner and she could eat dinner (her cage is next to our couch). Everyone was happily munching away until I looked at her and she had a big triangle-shaped piece of Fancy Feast stuck in her little cheek!  It looked almost like how a hamster would keep something in it's cheek, but it was bothering her because she was trying to get it out with her paws. My BF jumped up and held her and I managed to pry the food out of her mouth in two trys. I don't think she was hurt at all because she ran into her house for about 5 minutes, then came back out and started chowing down on green pepper. 

Is this a common thing with hedgies? Do you think I should consider grinding the cat food or something?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've not heard of any getting it stuck in their cheek before but certainly it can happen as is proved by your girl. Normally kibble will get caught in the roof of their mouth. It certainly wouldn't hurt to break the food in slightly smaller pieces.


----------



## _gatecrasher_ (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Nancy! It was such a scare! Maybe I'll try chopping the kibble a little on a cutting board with a sharp knife before giving to to Olive. I'll have to keep an eye out for it getting stuck to the roof of her mouth too. Nevertheless, after everything had blown over I immediately read the article on here about choking. Scary stuff!


----------

